# WHer do you buy GZK black band



## Tomsnow (Jun 12, 2015)

Hello everybody. I'm a french slingshot fan, and Iike to try the GZK black but I can't find a good deal. On Gzk site the shipping cost are very expensive. Could you please tell me where do you buy your GZK band (amazon?). Many thanks in advance. Tom


----------



## JASling (Feb 4, 2019)

Hello and I know GZK shipping can be expensive, but for me (in the U.S.) if I order more than $50 I get free shipping I don't know if it's the same for you but if it is just add some extra stuff to your cart to add up to the free shipping cost  that's what I did

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomsnow (Jun 12, 2015)

Thanks a lot Jasling for your answer! You order on the GZK website or other one?


----------



## JASling (Feb 4, 2019)

GZK website and welcome

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------

